# [SOLVED] Terayon TJ715x Modem Problems



## Bagel (Sep 10, 2007)

I'll try to Make this easy.

OS: XP home sp2

Modem: Terayon TJ715x(i know it is probably time to get a new one)

Network card: uh... it says hawking Technologies and is connected in one of my pci slots. The little leds turn on and I get the little network symbol(sometimes) in the systemtray when something is connected to it at the dsame time as the usb internet cable. I think that is good.

Problem: Can't get connection through my ethernet port. Usb works fine.(funny because from what I have read, people usually have the opposite problem) I have two plugs in the back of my computer where an ethernet cable fits. The other one just has a little network symbol on it ans is located near the connections for all my computers peripherals. The weird thing is when my usb connection is in, the computer will recognize the modem and give me the local area network 2 status screen when i plug into both of the ethernet ports in the back of my computer. when the usb is disconnected, I get nothing. I have just installed the most recent software for the 700 series modems from terayon and reattempted power cycling it in both of the connections. What I gather from the lights on the modem is that it sees that there is a computer there(pc light is solid) and it sees that the power and coax cable(power and cable lights are solid) are connected as well as the fact that there is data being transmitted from the modem to the comcast internet network or something(the data light blinks). The test light goes out shortly after power up every time. As soon as I plug in the usb connection it works fine and dandy every time within seconds. The reason I want to use the ethernet connection(at least thats what I think it is called{the one that says "10/100 BASE-T" on the modem}) is that i want to network two computers together for the purpose of sharing the same internet connection. 

Today I purchased a linksys wireless-g broadband router model no:WRT54G. From what I have read,using both together will be a completely separate problem. I have run out of ideas and would appreciate any help offered.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Terayon TJ715x Modem Problems*

Disconnect the USB and connect the Ethernet using a plain CAT5 patch cable.

Turn off the modem and the computer.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect.
Turn on the computer and let it fully boot.

Let's see this when you've done that.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Bagel (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Terayon TJ715x Modem Problems*

This is when connected to the network card.

C:\Documents and Settings\Omar Reveron>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : us-68hh6g6go4a9
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

And when I connect it to what looks like a built in card

C:\Documents and Settings\Omar Reveron>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

I'm thinking my friend diabled the built in network card...
I completed all steps for both connections. I think the issue of which port to use is solved.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Terayon TJ715x Modem Problems*

The Media Disconnected indicates you have a bad cable, bad card, or a bad port on the modem or router. It could also be driver issues.

What appears under *Network Adapters *in Device Manager?

Let's try this:

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Bagel (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Terayon TJ715x Modem Problems*

HUZAHH! It works! Thank you very much. Now what exactly did I just do? And where is this device manager you speak of?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Terayon TJ715x Modem Problems*

You just reset the TCP/IP stack and winsock to factory defaults.


----------



## Bagel (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Terayon TJ715x Modem Problems*

Ok, I don't even know what a tcp/ip stack is; or a winsock.Could you explain? Or give me a link to a good place to learn? I would really appreciate it.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Terayon TJ715x Modem Problems*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_protocol_suite


----------



## Bagel (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Terayon TJ715x Modem Problems*

thanks


----------

